
Hyper 3 Released - Spiritus
https://hyper.is/blog
======
kylehotchkiss
Impressively quicker than version 2. I didn't expect that. Maybe if more
Electron/JS based apps would adopt webgl as the primary rendering utility,
they'd catch up to native a bit more quickly

